# Continue playback while browsing TiVO



## tripod22 (Dec 31, 2006)

My apologies if this has been suggested elsewhere, I looked and didn't see it.

It would be nice if playback would continue in a small window while browsing my TiVO. The Motorolla DVR I just replaced with TiVO was able to do this and it was a nice feature.

Please let me know if I'm not being clear and I'll attempt to clarify.


----------

